# Funny ass youtube vid--->



## spattergrind (Apr 14, 2010)

srry if this is a repost....


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 17, 2010)

I love Aussies


----------



## Empryrean (May 19, 2010)

That was educational


----------



## george galatis (May 19, 2010)

;\ what the hekk! that was really emotional


----------

